# I hate prius cars...



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

In an Uber driver, using a 2010 Subaru Outback, a nice full sized car, in the UberX platform. I'm also an Uber pax, occasionally. 

Quit picking me up in your effing prius and drive a real car. I will cancel any car I call that's so ******-baggy and small.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Lol my 2014 Mitsubishi Mirage makes the Prius look big. I've only had 2 cancels out of 25 riders. I also get good tips and compliments on my car. Have fun making money with your Subaru while I cruise by with my 45 mpg


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Can't blame these drivers for choosing the most economical car at these poverty rates. $1/mile doesn't justify much more unless you plan on loosing money.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Can't blame these drivers for choosing the most economical car at these poverty rates. $1/mile doesn't justify much more unless you plan on losing money.


I don't see how UberX drivers make money driving anything else.....except maybe an ELECTRIC car!  When driving my LEAF I tell PAX that my 'other car' is a gas-guzzling PRIUS!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Prius is the car of choice now for Taxi in L.A. as well.

I used to share your opinion of the lowly Prius, when gas went over $4.25 per gallon here in Kalifornia I saw them in a whole new light...

drive what you got, no reason to make an investment to drive for Uber, but if it was just a pure business decision.....

jus sayin


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

OldMillerPlace said:


> In an Uber driver, using a 2010 Subaru Outback, a nice full sized car, in the UberX platform. I'm also an Uber pax, occasionally.
> 
> Quit picking me up in your effing prius and drive a real car. I will cancel any car I call that's so ******-baggy and small.


True 400 pounds don't fit in a Prius 
Maybe XL


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Saw a Hummer H2 doing Uber. He can't do Uber Blk in that, so he had to be doing X & XL. Hes not even breaking even, he is PAYING to drive PAX around. Some people are just a special version of stupid.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

I liked cArrying passengers in my mirage, it's cleaner than 95% cars out there. I even remove both front seats during a full detail and cleaning. It's so much smaller and cheaper than almost any car to run, plus cheap to repair vs the cost of a Prius to repair if something mechanical fails


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have used my pre-owned Prius that I acquired at 76k miles for almost 4 years now and for a total of 98k miles. I am now at 174k miles. Previous owner had no mechanical issues. I have complete maintenance log from the only dealer the car was serviced. During the time I owned it, I had 2 mechanical issues and that's about it. Total cost to repair was just $800.00!

How many cars are that dependable while they get best mileage?

You can hate the Prius all you can, this car makes better sense for uber and has more leg room as well as cargo room than many other cars.

To each his own! Keep canceling the Prius all you want. We all have choices.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

How much was your prius?

My Mirage was 13k with 10 yr 100k warranty. 132 miles on the clock when I got her. I found Mirages 2014 today on the lot still for 11K 

What is your mpg currently averaging per tank?

I borrowed my friends 2010 Prius and couldn't get over 49 mpg average driving it easy. I'm sure there are better years and models though. I easily get mid 50s in the mirage.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It was $13k when I bought it 4 years ago at 78k miles.
I average 49 MPG driving like any other car and many times very fast. 
If you can get 49 MPG mixed use average, that's quite good.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Not bad! Comparable to a mirage on price and mpg, Prius takes the win on size though! $800 can't be beat! The only thing I see is financing a 76k mile car can be difficult if you don't have good credit. My credit score is super low at 580 and I was approved Mitsubishi credit 1.9% when I couldn't even get a loan for a used car (other than a buy her pay her rip off place). I also have a 100k warranty. Does your Prius have steering wheel audio controls and Bluetooth? Those are must have features for me lol.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It has steering wheel audio controls, a/c, Bluetooth, navigation, voice command recognition, cruise control, smart key, backup camera etc... It is the package number 6, which is better than base model... Still the seats suck though and this is one thing I hate about my Prius. Very uncomfortable seat.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ah nice indeed! I do believe the Prius is the right car for uberx! If difficult to finance the mirage is worth a look.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Lots of cabs in DC use large Hybrid cars now days; Ford Fusion and Toyota Camry.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Saw a Hummer H2 doing Uber. He can't do Uber Blk in that, so he had to be doing X & XL. Hes not even breaking even, he is PAYING to drive PAX around. Some people are just a special version of stupid.


Had one when I was in Dallas for a wedding in April. Was baffled.


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

OldMillerPlace said:


> In an Uber driver, using a 2010 Subaru Outback, a nice full sized car, in the UberX platform. I'm also an Uber pax, occasionally.
> 
> Quit picking me up in your effing prius and drive a real car. I will cancel any car I call that's so ******-baggy and small.


The Subaru Outback is your opinion of a non ****** bag car? Your driving a car that is marketed for mid west house wives.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Midwest? Go to New England. They are EVERYWHERE.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Subarus are everywhere here in central pa, owners always having head gasket problems which Subaru claims they solved with using the turbo head gaskets or something, and they are still having those issues. I like awd in the winter but my mirage with studded snow tires and do almost as good as a subAru awd with all season tires, which are what most people run up here in the north (amateurs).


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I don't see how UberX drivers make money driving anything else.....except maybe an ELECTRIC car!  When driving my LEAF I tell PAX that my 'other car' is a gas-guzzling PRIUS!


True


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

Caplan121 said:


> The Subaru Outback is your opinion of a non ****** bag car? Your driving a car that is marketed for mid west house wives.


LOL. And who are Prius' marketed to ? Outbacks are marketed here towards Urban Yuppie "rugged outdoorsman". Usually driven by liberals, frankly. My point was that it's a full sized car built for full-sized people. Not small like the Prius.


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

My wife has a 2012 Outback with the flat 6 motor.That car has alot of backseat room.I have used it for Uber and got complements on the room in back.All good except gad mileage-too thirsty for Uber X.I bought a 2010 Corolla for Uber X but its on the small side.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I wouldn't call the Outback full sized. It's a midsize. That's big enough to be comfortable in back unless you happen to be really tall, but it's not a full size car.

The Prius is just marketed as a gas saver really. It's gone mainstream. My conservative Christian aunt and her husband have two of them, and as far as I know they're the only Prius owners in my extended family. Most of the cabs here in Chicago are Priuses. That irritates me when it's a Prius C (cramped), but most are standard Priuses. The Prius V makes a really good cab though. The back seats recline. That's "pretty nice" for pax. Not as nice as a ride in a Black car, but given the price tag, fuel economy, etc. and the driver's need to make money the Prius V is a good compromise. So I hate Cs, tolerate the standard Prius, and like the V from a pax perspective.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Lots of cabs in DC use large Hybrid cars now days; Ford Fusion and Toyota Camry.


My taxi is a 2015 Fusion hybrid. My UberXmobile is a 2014 Fusion hybrid. I first ran across the Fusion hybrid when my Friendly, Local Wrent-a-Wreck Company assigned me one for a weeklong rental. I was _impressed._ My UberX customers have liked my Fusion for the past year. My taxi customers like the new Fusion hybrid. The UberXmobile has rendered excellent service for the past year. I expect that the new Fuson taxi will do the same.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

OldMillerPlace said:


> LOL. And who are Prius' marketed to ? Usually driven by liberals, frankly. .


Is Idaho still filled with well,"frankly", right wing white supremacists?


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

zandor said:


> ....So I hate Cs, tolerate the standard Prius, and like the V from a pax perspective.


Good to know...


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Is Idaho still filled with well,"frankly", right wing white supremacists?


No, that's old news. We have at least 4 non-white people here somewhere. 

Besides, the media's reporting all the white supremacists are flying rebel flags in South Carolina.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Many of the cab companies here are complaining about the transaxles on the Toyotas.

I do not fly any Confederate flags. I am descended from Yankee veterans on both sides of the family and Abolitionists on one side (on the other side, the lines from which I am descended did not get here until 1862 and 1863). Thus, I _would_ not fly any Confederate flags. They clash with my heritage.


----------



## pri8t (Feb 8, 2015)

i have a prius i bought 4 years ago, that's the best car i ever own, 480 miles on 9 gallons of petrol. i feel sorry for anyone driving uber and not using a hybrid.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Cars I've owned

El camino
87 Pontiac fierro
95 Murcery mystique
04 Dodge stratus 
11 Ford focus
15 Prius 4


I'd have to tell ya man the smooth comfortable drives are awesome.

I've got a 4.9 rating simply because this car. Every time some one gets in they tell me how impressed with the new generation Prius they are.

You can stay closed minded all you want but all cars have pro's and con's.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> Cars I've owned
> 
> El camino
> 87 Pontiac fierro
> ...


Prospective Prius owner here.

That's encouraging, thanks for the comment!


----------

